# How did this happen?



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

A 4-year-old Indiana died earlier this month when he was struck by a bullet that was fired from his father's gun as the two play-wrestled at their Bloomington home. &#8230;..
Police said that while the two were playing, the Glock semi-automatic handgun fell and one shot was fired -- striking them both in the head.
https://www.foxnews.com/us/indiana-boy-dies-after-father-gun-discharges-play-wrestling

First let me say that my heart goes out to the family, I truly am sorry for their loss and wish for the recovery of the dad.
But what also concerns me as a Californian is this possible consequence. Guns must be approved for sale in California. To be on the list they must be grandfathered in and those weapons must have no changes from the at the time of approval. New models can only make the list if they can microprint the time date and serial number of the gun on the casing at the time the shell was fired.
If Glock changes a part due to this incident, Glock pistols will be off the list. If the state finds that the weapons are too dangerous they will be off the list. The list will shrink--eventually to nothing. This is my understanding of the law; I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

My condolences to the family as well.
I won't comment on having a pistol in your pocket with a round chambered when you are at home playing with the kids. 
During play wrestling is it possible for the trigger to be pulled or for some small impact to cause the chambered round to fire?

Here's something I came across:
"When a Glock is chambered and slide is in battery, the firing pin/ striker is NOT fully cocked. ... It's more accurate to say "A Glock cannot fire without something pulling the trigger and the trigger has to be pulled in the center of it to deactivate the trigger safety bar which allows the trigger to move backward."


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Yes all of the trigger must be pulled. I've taken the G19 apart to see the trigger safety bar, but both this article and the famous FBI back flip, stated that the guns were dropped!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Donel said:


> Yes all of the trigger must be pulled. I've taken the G19 apart to see the trigger safety bar, but both this article and the famous FBI back flip, stated that the guns were dropped!


In the case of "the famous FBI back flip " incident, the gun fired when it was grabbed off the floor (due to the trigger being pulled), NOT when it hit the floor after being dropped. There is video of the incident, so there is no doubt when it fired, or what caused it.

It's far more likely in the recent incident that the father dropped the gun and tried to catch it as it fell, hitting the trigger as he did so. We may never know for sure, and you can never say never about things like this, but if the pistol passes an inspection showing nothing is broken and all parts were in place and working properly, then it is almost impossible that the gun fired from being dropped such a short distance.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

DJ Niner said:


> In the case of "the famous FBI back flip " incident, the gun fired when it was grabbed off the floor (due to the trigger being pulled), NOT when it hit the floor after being dropped. There is video of the incident, so there is no doubt when it fired, or what caused it.
> 
> It's far more likely in the recent incident that the father dropped the gun and tried to catch it as it fell, hitting the trigger as he did so. We may never know for sure, and you can never say never about things like this, but if the pistol passes an inspection showing nothing is broken and all parts were in place and working properly, then it is almost impossible that the gun fired from being dropped such a short distance.


You're right, we may never know. The only one who knows exactly what happened is the father. The article says the mother was in the house but doesn't say if she was in the same room when it happened.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

How do you come back from that? I don't believe it went off when dropped.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

When I say that no one knows how it happened I mean how the trigger was pulled. Did the father try to grab it as it was falling or did it land on the floor and the father picked it up wrong? 
The paragraph I posted says the only way to fire a round is to pull the trigger from the middle. It doesn't mention any possible internal defects that might cause the gun to fire without pulling the trigger. 
We can't say for sure that there will be a follow up article after the gun has been tested so we may never know.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I once dropped my G-22 very hard on cement from my holster and it did not fire thankfully. When it fell I was thinking "Oh Boy", but I knew not to try to catch it. Hardly noticeable ding to the slide due to Glocks excellent finish and it hit hard. I agree with DJ Niner's scenario, a properly working Glock (or any modern striker fired pistol will not discharge unless the trigger is depressed to the rear) except maybe a Sig P320. If you happen to drop your Glock don't try to catch it!

Another instance I recall reading about was when an officer was using a port-a-potty at a fair/carnival. His service glock fell from the toilet paper holder and he attempted to catch it on the way down resulting in a negligent discharge. The bullet got the leg of the gentleman in the next port-a-potty over.

"The father play wrestled with his son while carrying a gun concealed in his pants?" Mmmmmm?


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Donel said:


> New models can only make the list if they can microprint the time date and serial number of the gun on the casing at the time the shell was fired.


I was able to escape CA about 9 years ago, thank God, but I'm wondering how is this "stamp" possible? I like to keep up with newer gun features/manufacturing, but a time/date stamp on fired brass? If that's the case no new guns will be sold in CA.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

You are exactly right. That's who I am concerned about guns being removed from the, "approved list", which is posted every year.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

mdi said:


> I was able to escape CA about 9 years ago, thank God, but I'm wondering how is this "stamp" possible? I like to keep up with newer gun features/manufacturing, but a time/date stamp on fired brass? If that's the case no new guns will be sold in CA.


The micro stamping law was passed in 2007 and became effective in 2013 but it has been tied up in court because pro gun groups claim that it is impossible. Last week the California Supreme Court ruled that being impossible was not enough of a reason to throw out the law. ????

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...le-california-court-upholds-microstamping-law


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes, it was a huge tragedy for all involved. The report that we got did not mention the child's Mother. We have had increasing reports of children's death due to unsecured handguns.

I got in deep doo elsewhere for pointing out that _all _safety features would have to fail. In that report both father and son were hit in the head. I spoke mainly of the handgun. The child died. The original article came from Fox News.

Spoke of the possible errors from reporting. Somebody in that mix didn't know much about Glock's. With a report like this there is always the question is how could this happen. There is something in this mix that fails the smell test.

Added: Could not find a followup on the original article. Many of the first articles appear the be very close to the original Fox news piece.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Shooting: I'm still looking for a follow up piece from Fox News and the other sources. No updates have turned up. Indications are the original piece my have been a case of bad reporting,


----------

